# PTO Log splitters



## Chilli (Oct 25, 2009)

So my 30 yr old log splitter has finally met it's maker. I'm debating looking around for a PTO driven splitter for my Case IH c50, but was wonderig if anyone had any advice?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My personal view on 3 pt. Log Splitters is that they do offer the advantage of one less engine to maintain but can also run up a lot of hours on your tractor. I prefer to go with a stand alone engine driven log splitter. 

The above having been said, and you are going with a 3 pt. log splitter, I would definitely go with a pto driven log splitter with its OWN hyd. oil supply tank. This lessens the chance of contaminating the tractor hyd./transmission fluid. 

PTO log splitters may be a little more to hook up and run as opposed to quick disconnects but less hyd. piping and modification to the tractor is required.


----------



## Moabman (May 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I am new to the forum but I thought I would chime in. I guess to answer your question to give you "my opinion", then we need a few more details as you may not have what it takes to run the hydraulics of the splitter.

1. What is your hydraulic flow rate of you tractor?
2. Do you have the auxiliary ports at the back of your tractor for a few connections?
3. How many cord a year do you split? And what kind of wood, how big, do you need 16,20,30 ton splitter?

If your flow rate is say 5-8 GPM then you will pretty much have to get a smaller splitter or PTO driven splitter.

If you don't have the auxiliary ports at the back then again you will have to get PTO version.

The PTO version is quite a bit more then just a regular hydraulic tractor splitter, see it here: 3PT Tractor Log Splitter | Wood Splitter | Attachment 

If you only do 1-5 cords and you have the connection and flow rate I would say use your tractors hydraulics. It really does not take that long to split that many cord a year and not put much time on the tractor. In mu opinion that is what tractors are made for (multiple uses). But if you plan on doing dozens of cord a year then I agree with admin that it may be quite a bit on the tractor.

PTO splitters cost as much as a good regular log splitter. So many factors. hope this helps a little.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Moabman! The more opinions the better. Helps TF members to get all the information and make a much more informed decision, not to mention that you never stop learning a thing or two. 

I heat with wood primarily for winter and go through a good bit of it and put a lot of hours on my gas Honda powered log splitter.


----------



## Moabman (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Admin for the welcome. Its tough to beat a Honda engine. Especially the GX line motors. The Honda GC motors I think are a bit new and more of a residential line motor while the GX is a commercial line motor. At any rate they are both Honda's and can't go wrong.


----------

